# Sweet Mama's Punch



## lisacsco (Aug 19, 2007)

I went to Famous Dave's the other night and had this mixed drink that was so good!!
Thought I might share it with the ones who like it a little sweet.
I know you guys might not but maybe the wives do.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Lisa  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Sweet Mama's Punch

1 1/4 oz Barcardi
1/4 oz Amaretto
2 oz Pineapple juice
2 oz OJ
2 oz Sour Mix

Shake it good.  Pour over ice and add:

1 oz grenadine
splash of 7-up


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

If ya can't light it, shoot it, chugg it, or eat it............well......guys won't like it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





would kids like Famous Daves?  Look'n for another place to try in CS.  Elephant bar, red lobster, bout everything on Academy has been done.  

We did hit a nice sushi bar on Continental..........or was it Centineal(sp?) off of Garden of Gods Rd south to a strip "mall" or what ever it was.  That was good.

Next time I'm in CS I need to ask you what to hit.  Brother lives there but he's a "stick in the mud", won't even drive to divide to see my parents..............his excuse is that he live off of Powers and it's too far.  He's a jack a$$.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 19, 2007)

If you like Italian, ZIO's is IMO, the best in the Springs.  Blows the other chains away.  There was a ZIO's in Denver, but it wasn't even close to as good as the one down there.

KE


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 19, 2007)

You were close, it is Centennial.  But I dont know the sushi bar, I dont care for it. 

But I like Famous Daves and I would say the kids would like it also.  The BBQ sauce is on the tables, and 5-6 to choose from, from very mild and sweet to spicy.  THe food is very generous, the ribs come out on a tray the rack is so big.  The cornbread is delicious, but you get one piece, wish they came out with a basket of it like other places.  Alot of side dishes and they are all great.

There is a new steak house called the Saltgrass.  I have not been there but I hear it is worth it.  Steaks are great, a co-worker said, best rib eye she ever had.  I just really like my steaks at home.  She did say it was expensive.

To bad about your brother, I travel back east 2-3 times a year to see my family, and take a train because I cant fly.  Powers Blvd to the town of Divide?  thats too bad.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   he' will regret it one day.

Lisa


----------



## bigal (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll have to remember Zios and Famous Daves.  I guess I better make plans now.

Dinos used to be awsome in Denver.............back in the late 70's early 80's.

Hungry Farmer used to be the spot, just w of interstate on garden of gods rd.  Best soup and salad ever!

Later.  Maybe we can take you two out to dinner some evening we are in CS.  

Hope to meet you guys soon.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 19, 2007)

Hungry Farmers closed down, can you believe it?  This place called The Ranch took over, was extremely expensive.  You know, the kind of place you go....once.  We went one night and it was to die for, was asked to go a few weeks later and it went downhill fast.  I dont know if it is even open still.  I'll stick to Famous Dave's  :)  
I was trying to think of a place in town to tell you about, but I can think of anything else but maybe  Fargo's on Platte.  I try to steer people to something fun.  Food is good enough, no complaints, but is it just a fun place to go.  Looks like something from the 1800's.  It is a Pizza and spaghetti place.  But you will like it and so will the kids!


----------

